

Threema - Seriously secure mobile messaging - arete
http://threema.ch/en/

======
arete
I'd never seen Threema before yesterday, but they just released an Android app
and it's really well done! Great UIs on both platforms, nice security model,
and very granular message status including "acknowledged" which is a great
idea.

